# got me shaking



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i was sitting for hours this morning, the woods were dead and i was about to make a move, i turned the camera on my camo set-up to see what i looked like and about 5 seconds after turning the camera this screaming, clucking hen comes running into my decoys all puffed up, i was still standing up and moving towards the tree. i could hear more clucks to my left but never saw them. no tom's today, but i was shaking like a baby for about 10 minutes afterwards because they really caught me off guard, i was done with that blind for the day and moving out. who says turkey huntings not exciting.lol.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r48vWEFEVtU"]YouTube- turkey 4.20.10.wmv[/nomedia]


----------



## spitfire14t (Jul 2, 2004)

sounds very similar to my hunt this morning. Me and a buddy were set up at an ambush point and he was watching a tom coming at us through binoculars. He forgot about the hens the tom was following and the next thing you know a hen ran by us at about 5 yds. That caught us off guard. She never saw us too, just walked on by. Too bad the Tom had other plans and didnt cross the fence line in the same place


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

thats some pretty clear camera footage EZ, how about showing us footage of you shooting a bird keep that camera steady though, no (((shakin)))


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

What kind of camera were you using? That footage was extremely clear! Anyhow stay at it so we can see you blasting one. Good Luck!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

canon vixia HF200, im gonna get one on film if it take me all season.lol.


----------

